# Dallas and Heat making deal



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

"The Mavericks have contacted the Heat and shown a renewed interest in Brian Grant. The Mavericks and Heat were close to a deal in February that would have brought Nick Van Exel to Miami and sent Grant to Dallas, but the Mavericks are no longer offering Van Exel and have not made the Heat an offer attractive enough to consider." > Miami Herald

Grant has a huge contract until 07. He does give some toughness, but I wouldn't trade him for Van Exel. I'd rather give up a draft pick and maybe Bradley or Eshmeyer. I'd like to keep Raef though. But always remember that the Mavs don't NEED to make a big deal that may ultimatly mess up our team.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

If I was Dallas I would trade Raef but Miami doesnt need that because Grant is Lafrentz IMO (we never know because we need to see how Lafoul does in the East). I would love to trade Brad and Tariq for Grant though. We would have a good line up and if Lafrentz keep working out this summer we could be a good contender.

Line up:

Nash/NVE/Daniels
Fin/Howard/Howard
Najera/Dirk/Howard
Grant/Dirk
Lafrentz/Esch

We also need to acquire some veterans like Theo because our roster isnt deep as the kings and we need to make it like that.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

*just not the answer*

i would LOVE to have a banger on our team, someone to do the dirty work, if they had dreads and we could do it by only trading shawn bradley and a draft pick it would be even cooler. But (1) no way miami trades anyone to us for SB and the 25th-31st pick in the draft (2) i thought the idea was to get us a center so we could push raef to PF. But if we could get this done i think it would be the beginning of a two-part deal. With that roster i think you need to think about making another deal for a center. Go to cleveland again and see if they would part with Z and filler (dmiles i would hope, dallas could use some youth) for a NVE and raef package. My final complaint with this whole thread goes to TRISTAN, i think dallas could be a much better team if you thought about :upset: STARTING DIRK:upset: !!!! ill jsut hope that was a typo

nash 
fin
dirk
grant
Z

najera
miles
howard


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

wow on second thought that leaves us with no type of depth at PF/C what so ever. but eh it improves our starting 5.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> If I was Dallas I would trade Raef but Miami doesnt need that because Grant is Lafrentz IMO


I think the Heat would trade Grant for LaFrentz + Johnson because Raef 4 years younger and is going to make 17.5 million less then Grant over the next 4 years and will only make 7.5 more then Grant over the remaing years of there contracts (Grant has 4 years and Raef 6 years BTW) and Johnson would give them even more cap room to go after free agents next year.

Grant's career numbers- 11.8 PPG 8.1 RPG 0.9 BPG 30.1 MPG 590 games

LaFrentz's career numbers- 12.2 PPG 7.1 RPG 2.2 BPG 29.4 MPG 318 games.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: just not the answer*



> Originally posted by <b>shyFX325</b>!
> My final complaint with this whole thread goes to TRISTAN, i think dallas could be a much better team if you thought about :upset: STARTING DIRK:upset: !!!! ill jsut hope that was a typo


Hah my bad dawg, I didnt mean to. Yeah i meant to put Dirk in the starting line up i just missed it.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> If I was Dallas I would trade Raef but Miami doesnt need that because Grant is Lafrentz IMO (we never know because we need to see how Lafoul does in the East). I would love to trade Brad and Tariq for Grant though. We would have a good line up and if Lafrentz keep working out this summer we could be a good contender.
> 
> Line up:
> ...


Will never happen because riley wants one of the big 4..........It has to be Nash,Dirk,Finley,or Vanexel......


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Never! :upset:. There was that one article talking about how Dallas didn't want to part with the big four. I'd rather have Van Exel than Grant. Dallas doesn't need a championship next year (or is it this year), it's not like anyone is retiring (besides Johnson) or anyone's contract is up. No need to mess up the team with a bad trade.


----------

